# Winston Lights



## William Vermaak

Hey guys, so before I mix this and if it's good move it to the tobacco thread just wanted to hear if anyone have mixed this and thoughts and suggestions

This used to be my brand and lately I'm craving a tobacco flavor.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Looks pretty good to me. I have not tried it, but I know Virginia is a good start, and I would guess the rest will only make it better.

I don't know how close it will be to the Winston, but it looks like a solid cig type recipe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

It sounds promising. I've used FA Virginia a bit and 4% sounds high. Like @rogue zombie, I have my doubts that it will represent Winston Lights. I didn't smoke the Lights but did have the odd pack of Winston red or blue. I'm not sure I got anything like FA Virginia from it. Although authenticity isn't a requirement for me in baccy vapes. As long as it's sort of smoky, I smaak it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

Winston Light/Marlborol Light stinkies are around 6mg/ml as I remember.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Spydro said:


> Winston Light/Marlborol Light stinkies are around 6mg/ml as I remember.


Oh, so you reckon the nic MG will make a difference with tobacco juices?

That's interesting. Makes sense, but I never thought of that.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

rogue zombie said:


> Oh, so you reckon the nic MG will make a difference with tobacco juices?
> 
> That's interesting. Makes sense, but I never thought of that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



IMO it does. Back when I smoked Marlboro stinkies there was a quite notable difference to me between the tobacco blends used in Lights (6mg/ml) and Reds (12mg/ml). Nic has never ruled my world of smoking though, flavor always has. To me anyway the blends used for Reds were superior flavor wise when flavor is what my tobacco experience was about. Also why I rolled my own for decades using pipe tobacco's that I could blend to my personal tastes (I also smoked pipes for decades).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Vermaak

I'll mix up a batch end of this month and let you guys know how it goes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

@William Vermaak, this one reported by @GregF is tried and tested. Use the highest percentages suggested there. For a more towards a Marlboro taste up the Burley 0.75 %.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## William Vermaak

@Andre thanx dude. I'll venture on the wild side as soon as my salary is in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Vermaak

This is also a winner. Just mixed it up and gave it a bash. Not bad at all. Think a steeping will round the flavors a bit more. Will leave it for a week and give feedback.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

William Vermaak said:


> This is also a winner. Just mixed it up and gave it a bash. Not bad at all. Think a steeping will round the flavors a bit more. Will leave it for a week and give feedback.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just ask @incredible_hullk, his daughter thought he was smoking again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Vermaak

This is an awesome tobacco recipe. Steeped it for 5 days now, and it smoothed out perfectly. @Andre can I add it to the Tobacco Recipe Posts or do you want me to leave it here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

William Vermaak said:


> This is an awesome tobacco recipe. Steeped it for 5 days now, and it smoothed out perfectly. @Andre can I add it to the Tobacco Recipe Posts or do you want me to leave it here?


You are more than welcome to add it to the Tobacco Recipes thread. Just check out the few rules (e.g. link) in the OP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak

Cool stuff. Just done

Reactions: Like 2


----------

